# My new pigeon



## Penelop93 (Aug 11, 2013)

Hi everyone! My names Sarah I work in a garden centre and we had a pigeon crisis which ended in him flying into a greenhouse and falling some way he's a racin pigeon and I contacted the owner who said to feed him up over night and let him go however he retuned the next day and the owner lives 90 miles away and said he'd rather us keep him that fetch him so we kept him in another 3 nights and he came back, he comes back everyday at 6 pm but since he last went we haven't been able to get him in his cage so he sleeps out over night
I was wondering if anyone could help me with an idea of how to catch him ect ad maybe a rough idea of what to do next

Thanks everyone!
Sarah


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I do hope you can catch him again, as he won't last for long out there. He doesn't even know where to get food and water. And a lone pigeon is easy prey for a predator.
Can you get him to come into the greenhouse for his feed? I hope you are not feeding him outside. If you do that, then he has no reason to come back in.


----------



## Penelop93 (Aug 11, 2013)

We caught him yesterday by putting food on the floor and following him into the conservatory but today he escaped when we put a bed in his loft however today he is having none of it, what Do you suggest without food 
Thanks
Sarah


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Nothing. Food is the only controller you have. If you feed him outside, he has no reason to come in. Other than that, you would have to try and catch him in a box trap or something, but that could take a while for him to first get used to having a box near where you feed him.


----------



## Miss-Sassypants (Sep 25, 2010)

Thank you Sarah for caring about this pigeon (when the owner doesn't! GRRR)

I hope you can catch him and care for him. We're here to help!

Hope you can also post pictures of the cutie!

Good luck!


----------

